# Exchanges [Worldmark]



## Christopher123 (May 31, 2008)

I am a worldmark owner.
How do exchanges work and who do I contact for an exchange to the east coast?


----------



## Judy (Jun 10, 2008)

The answer to your question is long and complicated.  If you go to www.wmowners.com  , you can find some stickies at/near the top of the Vacation Exchange Forum. (click "discussion forum" on the left side of the home page; then scroll down until you find the "Vacation Exchange Forum" link)  There's a ton of information there about exchanging Worldmark.
After you read the stickies and any postings you find interesting, post your questions there.  You'll find many knowledgeable people to help you out.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2008)

I moved your thread to the World Mark Board where you will get expert help!


----------



## LLW (Jun 10, 2008)

Christopher123 said:


> I am a worldmark owner.
> How do exchanges work and who do I contact for an exchange to the east coast?



I would do as Judy suggested, and read the Vacation Exchange Information forum on www.wmowners.com for detailed information.

Who do you contact depends on what kind of WM exchanges you want to do. For Request First (Confirm First) and Flexchange (Instant Exchanges), you contact II or RCI, or do it on line. For Deposit First, you contact the WM Exchange department, then do it on line or call. For other exchange companies, you contact each company.


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 10, 2008)

If you are a member of RCI or II you can exchange through them.  With either company it is 10,000 credits for a two bedroom exchange, 9,000 credits for a 1 bedroom, and 8,000 credits for a studio.  That's in Red season, the values are lower in the off season periods.  Within 59 days for II or 45 days for RCI all exchanges are 4,000 WorldMark credits.  You do not need to make a deposit first, WorldMark has a "search first" arrangement with both companies.  With RCI you have to call in to see what is available, with II you can look online.  There are other exchange companies but I have not used them.

The WorldMark owners ed manual has exchange information in it.  You can download it at http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/basic_owner_ed_handbook.pdf.  WorldMark also offers an Owners Ed exchange class at many locations where they have a presence.  Attending one of those might help also.


----------



## cruisin (Jun 11, 2008)

Definitely go to wmowners.com and look in the exchange area. I have only owned timeshare for 2 years, but the info I learned their got me up to speed fast.


----------



## LLW (Jun 11, 2008)

Some basic WM exchange informaiton are listed here:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6204


Numbers of credits taken for different sizes and seasons are listed here:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10111


----------

